# Are Shimano WH-R501 wheels any good?



## Raging Squirrel (11 Mar 2013)

I've just bought a B'twin Triban 3 and I'm thinking of upgrading the wheels. I was going to try the R500's but wanted to know the difference between them and the 501's?


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Mar 2013)

AFAIK the R501 hub is an upgrade of the R500 - 'The hub design uses trickle down technology from Shimano's high-end groups with a heavy-duty steel axle and ball bearings for easy serviceability. A new seal system delivers reliable all-conditions performance, and sets this model apart from its predecessor, the R500'. The rims will still be labelled R500.


----------



## lozcs (12 Mar 2013)

Don't know the difference but rate the 501s


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2013)

As a budget wheel they are fine (but pretty harsh) - no idea if it's a plausible upgrade for the boggo standard Triban wheels.


----------



## justkeeppedaling (12 Mar 2013)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I've just bought a B'twin Triban 3 and I'm thinking of upgrading the wheels. I was going to try the R500's but wanted to know the difference between them and the 501's?


 I have just bought the 501's, they do feel nice after riding the stock wheels for 6 months. as an above poster stated the 501's have the same rim as the 500 but upgraded hubs. look quite cool too,.i went for the 30mm profile,
Ribble selling at 85 quid at the time,.worth it in my opinion but put some mileage on your originals first is my advice


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2013)

Compared to the stock wheels on my carrera which i guess are a similar quality to the triban the 501`s on my boardman feel a lot quicker and do look a lot nicer.Set a PB last week on a 27 mile loop even though my legs felt off it .
i bought the 24 mm rim with bladed spokes for £74 from ribble as well


----------



## gbb (12 Mar 2013)

500s were durable, strong, rolled well and stood 3 or 4 years winter commuting in slush, salt, frost, rain and all the crud the roads throw at you...and i only needed to service the hubs once in that time.
Still as true as the day i bought them, very very good, albeit a bit heavy, wheels for the money.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I remember one of the mags doing upgrades on the triban and the wheels were a big tick in their box. Are the prices you state for a set of 2?


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

My friend has them on his cube agree GTC 2013 plastic (carbon) road bike - good wheels, appear to run true and fast!


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Mar 2013)

Raging Squirrel said:


> Thanks for the replies. I remember one of the mags doing upgrades on the triban and the wheels were a big tick in their box. Are the prices you state for a set of 2?


Ribble have them for around £75 a pair. Merlin often have a good price. When I got mine Rose were the lowest (Ribble were out of stock)


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2013)

The 501 are now 11 speed compatible, they just add some more space on the freehub like mavic and others already did.


----------



## Onthedrops (12 Mar 2013)

I've heard good reviews about them and quite a few people have already fitted them to their Triban 3 with positive results.


----------



## DaveK (14 Mar 2013)

I will be looking to swap my wheels to these in the near future. My logic is if they are good enough to come as standard on a road bike costing around £1000 (the 500/501 seem the most common up to this price point, even higher in some instances), they are more than good enough for my hack.


----------

